# FreeBSD XFCE No Screens Found



## Deleted member 58681 (Jul 23, 2019)

Greetings, I have been recently wanting to get into FreeBSD
I installed all of the steps for XFCE in a VirtualBox machine
But surprisingly when I do "startx", It gives me a message with "no screens found"


----------



## Minbari (Jul 23, 2019)

Post the content of /var/log/Xorg.0.log. We don't have a crystal globe to see what's going one.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 23, 2019)

CollierCJ said:


> in a VirtualBox machine


Handbook: 21.5. FreeBSD as a Guest on VirtualBox™


----------

